
Cracks Near Jenny Lake Close Hidden Falls and Inspiration Point  Grand Teton - Earth_Change
http://strangesounds.org/2018/07/fissures-and-cracks-open-near-jenny-lake-closing-the-hidden-falls-and-inspiration-point-attractions-in-grand-teton-national-park-wyoming.html
======
baking
The Youtube video linked in the OP is pushing the doomsday scenario a little
bit too much.

~~~
taneq
That last line does change the vibe from "a cliff develops a new crack and a
tourist attraction is closed" to "omg Yellowstone supervolcano Armageddon!!1"

~~~
teilo
Well, it’s a crackpot website, so consider the source.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Pun intended?

------
endlessvoid94
I was literally there two days ago. What a coincidence. It is such a beautiful
area.

